# 02 Yamaha Big Bear 400



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My "start in gear" option on my older big bear just stopped working...any of you handy guys got any ideas I might look into to get it going again? I was doing some serious trapping in a very muddy area and thought that maybe I had just plugged up the brake cables and that it wasn't engaging the selinoid or something. But I have cleaned the machine up and it still won't work.

All the fuses are in tact, it starts in neutral just fine and pull starts in neutral as well. Just something with that brake cable and whatever the sensor is that allows the electric start button to engage the starter.

For you who don't know about this option, you can be in gear and pull the left hand brake lever and hit the starter and it will start. It's a great feature I use all the time.

Thanks for the help. I won't be on line much, cuz I got stuff to do, so leave your comments and I'll get back to them when my duties allow.

Bears Butt @(.)


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you might try downloading this manual and see what you can find
http://manuals.dqt.be/index.php?option= ... info&id=36

this one gives you all the parts #'s and drawings
http://www.mrcycles.com/default.asp


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not knowing a lot about ATV mechanics, but a little about general auto mechanics, I would assume that they are fairly similar and that there is a neutral safety swith/stop light switch that closes the loop for the starter that has likely gone bad or maybe is still jammed up with mud, I would look for that type of thing among the links that were just provided. Good Luck!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank both of you for the advise. Sagebrush: I have visited both sites and printed out the exploded electrical page. As soon as my honeydo's are out of the way, I'll pull the machine out and search for the parts I think might be the problem. Huge29: Keeping things in the simplest form, I will try cleaning the machine once again. Who knows, you might just be right with mud still clinging to "the part". In any case I'll post the correction when I chase it down.

Thanks again, and for those who own a motorcycle or ATV, Those prices on the mrcycle site don't seem to bad.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I was finally able to look deeper into my Big Bear start in gear issue. I found that the "brake switch", had partially melted the plastic containing the contacts. This stopped the switch from sliding back and making contact.

I ended up ordering a new switch and in a couple of days will be able to make the change new for old.

I order locally through Vesco's, the part was only $32.

Thanks again for the help guys!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I see that you mentioned on the other thread that you figured it out; what is it and how did you figure it out?


----------

